# Speakers for Cardiff



## KateBrian (May 7, 2013)

I know some of you were interested in the Cardiff fertility day on Sept 27 - the speakers have just been announced. There are quite a few fertility specialists, but also an acupuncturist, a counsellor, someone from an adoption agency and some personal experiences too. There will be opportunities to ask individual questions, The details are all here http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/blog/87/Speakers%20confirmed%20for%20Cardiff%20fertility%20information%20day

/links


----------

